# Stimulants for DP-impaired concentration symptoms?



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

DP fucks with my concentration and puts me at a disadvantage in school. Even my psychiatrist has expressed concern about this. 
I want to get prescribed a stimulant like Vyvanse or Adderall to counter that. I'm going to the psych next week to ask about it. I won't take them recreationally and I have already proven I can handle Schedule IV benzos responsibly. I know that it's possible to prescribe it for reasons other than the labelled indications, so I hope I am successful in this. 
Has anyone here tried this? What was the outcome?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to try something like this too, I have really bad brain fog and extreme trouble with concentration, short term memory, and general cognitive abilities. If you do end up trying one of these medications, please let us know how it goes! I was reading about modafinil and it seems like a possible treatment. Anyways, good luck with everything!


----------



## VagusX (Nov 23, 2008)

Stimulants have been successful for me. I take Vyvanse 40mg. I started the med after near 18 years with DP. I feel the success has to do with tapping into the emotional component of my problems. I constantly felt a lack of concentration. I felt inadequate in conversation and it really took a toll on my overall well-being. Not only does it help me concentrate, but it stabilizes my mood swings that sometimes would culminate in some really despicable and regretful actions. It took some getting used to effects as it stimulated some of the visual disturbances, but after 6 months I have been better than I have ever been except for the first few months of taking Clonazepam. I still take .25 mg of Clonazepam in the morning with it and occasionally at night. Overall, the stimulants have worked very well and I don't have any plans of discontinuing them.

On a side note, it took years of building a relationship with my psychologist to attempt the drug. It has abuse potential and it does pose some cardiovascular and neurotransmitter regulation issues.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Update. My psychiatrist would not prescribe them because I have a psychosis history and they can aggravate that. He said just ask the school for extra time. Shit.


----------



## steveouk (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a great suggestion. I too have absolutely no drive. I can barely watch the TV or listen to music as I just go blank.

Personally, however, I'm not going to pursue any sort of stimulant as I also suffer from panic attacks and I feel that any stimulant will aggravate these.


----------



## texas2006 (Mar 16, 2014)

I took Dexedrine at 5mg for 5 years for the exact same complaint and had my dp/dr significantly reduced and my concentration back in place. It did no exacerbate any of my anxiety.


----------

